# I just have to share my delight with Paphs.



## abax (Oct 20, 2012)

I just found a new bud on Paph. Alhambra and the spike
on gratrixianum is looking really good. The niveum hybrid
flower is perfect as far I can tell not being as experienced as most of you. I received three helenae this afternoon and a two growth urbanianum yesterday. All four plants
have wonderful roots and healthy foliage. The helenae are two and/or three growth plants and are so damn cute I can't stand it!

I know I'm repeating myself, but I'm so grateful to all of you for your knowledge and willingness to share. I've met several members of OSF and hope to meet some of
you one day. :clap::clap::clap:for Slippertalk


----------



## Mocchaccino (Oct 20, 2012)

I shared the same delight. I got my spicerianum re-bloom after 1-year growing under my condition. At least my techniques are so far acceptable to this species. :]


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 20, 2012)

Angela, It's nice to see you happy and enjoying your hobby. May there be many more buds and flowers in your future.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2012)

THe Paphs are happy about you too!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 20, 2012)

Its such a good feeling 
Enjoy! Can't wait for pictures so we can share in your excitement!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dido (Oct 20, 2012)

great to here it is always great to see a new spike after a lot of work and care. Have often the same feeling


----------

